# Credit card refer website



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a website posted on here a few months ago, that if you used that site and applied for a credit card and got approved, they paid you 60 dollars

I wanted to apply for the MBNA Smart Cash Credit Card, but I want that extra 60 dollar bonus  I just can't find that referring website!

Would any of you know that site?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/

found it  close thread!


----------

